# Where to get Plastic Laminate



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

Good Morning.

I am currently building a portable router table using a dual-layer of 3/4" red oak plywood. On each side, I want to put a sheet of thin plastic laminate that will give me a very smooth, easy-to-clean surface.

I am having trouble finding it here in Phoenix. I've tried Home Depot, Lowe's and a few of the wood shops. Home Depot has the plastic laminate used in showers and the thick stuff for countertops, but they are too thick. The countertops are expensive, too. Anyone have any ideas on where to get it? I only need a half-sheet.

Thanks.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Do you have a Tap plastics in Phoenix ?


----------



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

No, unfortunately not. I just looked them up online and they are only bordering the West coast: California, Oregan and Washington.

You responded so quick, which of their products would you recommend? They have a huge selection of plastic sheets and rolls. I'll look into shipping and such too.

Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Most home centers do have it but don't know it. Plastic laminate comes in two thicknesses. For horizontal applications there is 1/16". For vertical applications there is 1/32". If you ask there someone may know. They do have damaged sheets, that they are happy to let go cheap.

You could call some local cabinet shops, as they use it regularly. Look up in your yellow pages for "plastic laminate", or it could be listed under "plastics - sheets, rods, tubes".

Also in the yellow pages look up "cabinet makers supplies". There are usually local suppliers of materials to cabinet shops, like those that sell sheet goods like plywood. If nothing else turns out well, call a few cabinet shops and ask where you could buy the material, or if they would sell you a half sheet.

You could go online to any of the major brands: Pionite, Wilsonart, Lamin-Art, Formica, Nevamar, Micarta, and use their locator by input of your zip code in the locator box. 











 









.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

a place without a tap plastic........thats not right........thats one awsome store.


----------



## JohnWP (Jan 18, 2011)

Demosthine said:


> No, unfortunately not. I just looked them up online and they are only bordering the West coast: California, Oregan and Washington.
> 
> You responded so quick, which of their products would you recommend? They have a huge selection of plastic sheets and rolls. I'll look into shipping and such too.
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure where you are, but there are some acrylics/plastics shops down in the Tempe/Ahwatukee area. 

John


----------



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

Afternoon John.

I'm in the far Northwest Valley. We're about ten miles South of Lake Pleasant, if that gives you any idea...

Tap Plastics would be about half-again more expensive that buying the thick countertop laminate. Ouch.

We'll work on the cabinet dealer idea next.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Would really look for someone in your area that does countertops..........tell-m what you're using it for and they'll probably trip over themselves to sell you a smallish pc of Fo-mica.Just to get it out of their way.Just sayin,BW


----------

